# boater dies at CC



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

please becareful out on the water

http://www.wlwt.com/news/31112469/detail.html


----------



## PoundTest (Apr 23, 2012)

That's terrible. My buddy and I were on CC this morning from 0500-1230. Wish there was a way we could have helped.

My friends and family often make fun of me for being kind of a safety nerd, but life is a dangerous sport and you can never let your guard down. Be careful out there, my friends.


----------



## SharkBait (Jun 20, 2008)

Such sad news. I will keep the family and friends in my prayers. Be safe everyone! There will be a lot of rec boaters out this weekend with the heat.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

My sympathy to his family and loved ones; will ask your forgiveance in advance, but was he wearing a Personal Floatation Device ( LIFE PRESERVER ) ? As HAS been pointed out in previous tragidies upon these threads, FAR in excess of 50% of ALL FATALITIES are due to simply drowning and an extended submergion before recovery. WEAR the dumb thing if only to make recovery easier, PLEASE ?


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Such a sad story. I hate hearing things like this. Words can't describe what his friends and family must be going through right now. Be safe on the water everyone.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

from what i've been hearing he had a heart attack


----------



## PoundTest (Apr 23, 2012)

trailbreaker said:


> from what i've been hearing he had a heart attack


That brings to mind a tip... When I turned 40, I started carrying a little vile on my keyring that has aspirin in it, also have more in my car and at work--never anywhere without it. Seek advice from your own doctor about doing the same. It just might save your life if you're out someplace and start having chest pains. 

I had chest pains once and the first thing the ER did was give me 320 mg of aspirin. Turned out to be nothing, but I learned something from that after talking to my doctor.

I also take krill oil, garlic and cayenne pepper, and a baby aspirin daily based on his advice.


----------



## j777extra (Oct 22, 2011)

People fishing the river or shores should be careful too. Always, always carry a knife. I have heard stories about waders getting caught in fishing line in the water and being trapped after a fall with no way to cut themselves loose. I think this happened about 10-15 years ago down at the LMR by Lunken Airport. My uncle,whos a diver, also said they always have a knife for such reasons as well. Prayers to those affected by this tragedy.


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Yesterday was very sad as I pulled up to the ramp to find a fellow fisherman covered in a white sheet. Never seen anything like that and hope I never do again. I had to sit at the ramp for about 30 minutes or so until I could get my boat out and the whole time I was parked next to this unfortunate mans boat. A lot of things go through your head with something like that. I was looking at all the fishing poles, tackle bags, and bass boat and thinking all that money and if he would have spent another $200 and wore an inflatable vest, he may have had a chance to go home yesterday. 

I decided to get a Mustang vest this year and had it on most of the day yesterday. Only took it off when I was fishing near a fishing buddy for a few hours. After hearing the story of this fisherman Probably should never take it off if you are alone in the boat. Its been said many times and we've all herd it and not listened, but I hope everyone goes to the lake with a little more caution and wear a vest. Scrape up the money and get an auto inflator vest. Most would find a way to get a new pole if you broke yours, so no excuse to not get a vest, they are pretty comfortable to wear compaired to drowning.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I pray that I may live to fish....... 
Until my dying day. 
And when it comes to my last cast, 
I then most humbly pray: 
When in the Lord's great landing net 
And peacefully asleep 
That in His mercy I be judged 
Big enough to keep. :C


----------



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

I am not allowed to go fishing alone any more due to my age and history of heart attacks and they are so right. My wife goes with me if I can't find any one else to go.
I read some where the ODNR said that half of the men that are found drown on the lakes have thier pants zippers un zipped. They were standing in the boat and try to go over the side and fall in the lake and once you do it is hard to get back into the boat and if it is cold water you won't last long.If this ever happened to you go to the back of your boat and step up on the engin and use it to get back in the boat.
Wear it as much as you can it may save your life.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yea, i have the same problem. i have a bad heart and bad legs. about 4 or 5 yrs ago i went fishing the intersoastel in florida. and they have a pretty good flow of water going through there. i anchored under a bridge then i went to shove the back of the boat off the pilings so i could put my bumpers out. but my feet slipped and i fell and hit my head on the piling and fell in. the current was washing me away from the boat. but i managed to get back to the boat. but i was just so tired i had to just hang on to the back of the boat untill i rested enough to climb back in the boat. and stepping on the cavitation plate was how i got back in the boat. but dont try this if the motor is running.

now my wife has a hissie every time i want to go by myself. my younger brother has been going with me, but he passes away a couple of weeks ago. so now i dont know what im going to do.
sherman


----------



## tebass (Oct 23, 2004)

My prayers go out to the family of our "brother".

I had a bad a-fib attack (2.5 - 3 hours duration) after packing up in the heat today, and all I did was carry my gear up a boat ramp to my truck.

It is scary how fast and furious your heart can beat. Talked it over with "she who must be obeyed" and we are going to divise a more adequate and easier system. Something with wheels and shade.

BTW - my little silver vial holds my nitro.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I think we all prefer the risks over sitting in front of the TV.

Looked at PFD's today at BassPro and will probably get a mesh life vest for the summer time.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Gentlemen, i too am not as young, strong, sturdy, and bristling with a sculpted 6 pack as once was; quite plainly have gone to (deleted) in 3 plastic shopping bags and lugging a spare for a 18 wheeler to boot. Between high cholestrol and low testerone and smoking a pack everyday, whether need to or not AND firmly believing the further stay away from a doctor`s office am surely a prime candidate. Even so, I DO NOT want anyone else to have to unnecessarily search for my lifeless body, thus risking their own, whether felled by a well deserved stroke, heart attack, misjudging an attempt to pull off a stunt straight out of "Live and Let Die", or just being caught staring too long at a scantily clad buxum beauty on a nearby boat and suffering a fatal concussion from a skillet or boat anchor fron behind. Regardless, my carcess will be kept afloat by my PDF while the significant other makes repeated passes over it if scantily clad was even remotely involved, making it`s recovery much safer and easier...PLEASE WEAR IT !


----------



## gamefisher (Oct 1, 2009)

and yet we have guys get upset because the state wants to do safety checks on our boats if we fail they wont let you out there is a method to there madness..........


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

My prayers go out to the family that lost a loved one this type of accident should be used as a reminder of how things can happen and how it could of possibly been avoided which is why I actually went out to bass pro to pick up a new PDF today i ended up with one of the inflatable ones so that way if I was to fall in or anything I'd be safe 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

